# High or Low Impedance Headphones for USB Audio Interface (Komplete Audio 6)?



## Vox (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello, I recently purchased a NI Komplete Audio 6 for my DAW.

I'm currently looking into headphones for monitoring and mixing because of noise restrictions in my apartment complex. I'm currently eyeing the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO (http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-770-PRO-250-ohms/dp/B0006NL5SM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366214658&sr=8-1&keywords=dt770), but I'm uncertain which impedance level I should be aiming for to go with the Komplete Audio 6 -- there's a 250 OHM version, a 80 OHM version, and a 32 OHM version.

I know that, in general, USB powered interfaces have lower voltage amps. Does this mean a lower OHM headphone is more suitable? 

I'm somewhat confused, though, because one reviewer of the Komplete Audio 6 says the following on Amazon (http://www.amazon.com/review/RN4OKSMG3YM5X): 

"The headphone output was really weak. My headphones (denon ah-d2000s) are only 32ohms and i still wish i could get more volume out of them when playing older tracks and mixing with ableton live. At max volume its about equal to 60% on my macbook pro."

Someone responded:

"You said the headphone impedance was "only 32 ohms" and found the headphone volume too low. Contrary to what you appear to be assuming, the higher the impedance of the headphone, the less power it draws. Therefore you should expect to get higher volume with headphones whose impedance is higher. Note that the specs for this unit say "high impedance", which means it works best with a matching high impedance headphone."

So... can someone clarify this for me? Would a USB powered interface with lower voltage amp go better with higher or lower impedance headphone? From what I understand, going with a lower impedance headphone would compensate for the weaker amps on the interface.... but the above reviewers seem to suggest otherwise.

The product description for the Audio 6 reads: 

Headphone Output
Maximum Output Level *(High Impedance)*: +12 dBu, 3.0 Vrms (Line)
Maximum Output Power:20 mW @ 100 Ohms, 11 mW @ 33 Ohms (Line)
Dynamic Range:102 dB (A) (Line)
THD+N @ Max Level, 100 Ohms:0.014% (Line)
Frequency Response (96 kHz), -1 dB:9 Hz - 45 kHz (Line)


----------



## fullbirdmusic (Apr 18, 2013)

Simply put - yes, you will benefit from the higher-impedance headphones with this interface. Those are good cans. I would get them. You will also want to judge the cans based on frequency response as well as "loudness." They will need a break-in period as well. 

Just put on some good loud, yet dynamic music (I think I used "Hips Don't Lie" or something like that) and put the cans in a drawer or under a pillow for about 8-12 hours and set the volume relatively loud. After that, they'll start to show a more true frequency response and may respond differently to volume changes compared to when they're brand new. 

If you're not getting the gain you expect directly from the interface, consider using a headphone amp as another gain stage. But you'll have to calibrate correctly. That's another topic...


----------



## Vox (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks! Gonna go with the 250 ohm version!


----------

